# showy ladyslippers and more



## cnycharles (Jun 27, 2008)

here is an opening pic of a showy ladyslipper on some private property just south of the adirondacks. there are also at different times yellow ladyslippers, pink ladyslippers (one white plant that pops up once in a while), bog candles, rose pogonias, grass pinks and loesel's twayblades. there were a decent number of flowers this year that were triples on a plant, and a good number that had some dark pink to the flowers. flowering is also spread out quite a bit this year throughout the site; last weekend there were a good number in one area that were already faded with age and a great number that were freshly open. Also were decent amount that were still tight buds and others that looked like they were still coming up with buds wrapped in the leaves.






the sweetheart of the bunch...

there will be much more and maybe a cameo appearance in a few days......:ninja:


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 27, 2008)

Beautiful!

Ron


----------



## Heather (Jun 27, 2008)

That is fabulous! 

Charging the camera batteries now for my upcoming trip on Monday - Can't wait!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## cdub (Jun 28, 2008)

that is a fabulous photograph!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 28, 2008)

thanks! I wandered around and saw this plant with a dark flower, and the sun both shining on the front of the lip and with some of the light shining through from the back; kind of makes the flower glow a little. the bright light can really pop the white of the showies.
i'd be happy to find a white showy ladyslipper someday, but so far i've only found all-white versions of showy orchis, pink ladyslipper and lesser purple fringed orchis


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 28, 2008)

Great color on the pouch.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 29, 2008)

I'm sorry I didn't make it this weekend but post any more photos. Thanx.


----------



## Corbin (Jun 29, 2008)

Love it. Nice pic.


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 30, 2008)

Lovely deep colour on the pouch... Beautiful!!!!


----------



## toddybear (Jun 30, 2008)

Beautiful! Ours are still a couple of weeks from blooming.


----------



## Heather (Jun 30, 2008)

*Here's a present for you Charles....*

More than I could count today up in VT. More photos to follow.


----------



## Phyrex (Jun 30, 2008)

I need a garden  So sweet


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jul 1, 2008)

Lovely Heather! Pure white flowers are almost as stunning as pure yellow ones (that is my unbiased opinion).


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2008)

Those are beautiful! Amazing.


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2008)

wow... vermont does have ny beat with all those white pink ladyslippers and white showy ladyslippers now too! very nice (definitely keep that location secret!)


----------

